# Can I egg share if I have an underactive thyroid and mild pcos?



## MaybeBaby22 (Mar 31, 2010)

I'm really interested in egg sharing as I would love to help other couples who are finding it difficult to conceive. It would also be a huge help to me and my husband financially but I'm concerned that I won't be able to do this due to having an underactive thyroid and mild pcos. Can anyone shed any light on this for me please? xxx


----------



## LittleMissM (Jul 23, 2010)

Hi,

Most clinics websites state they don't except anyone with severe PCOS, so you may be lucky with this. I cannot comment on the thyroid issue, they may and just inform the recipient then they get the choice to use you or not, or they may say no.
Have you sourced a clinic yet? Do you have one close to you? You can try looking at their websites but the best bet is to give them a call and see if you can see someone.
Most clinics do information nights where you can pop along and ask questions. That might be an idea.
As part of ES you have to go through a lot of genetic testing too, so even though they may except what you have now, if something came up it could stop you.
I understand your predicament as dh and I are in the same boat.
Good luck and feel free to ask plenty of questions.

Good luck
Sue


----------

